# Rabbitsand Squirrels will be fun with X-Bow



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Pay all that money for a crossbow,using it to harvest smallgame mightn be fun. Anybody agree with me?


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Absolutely, as long as folks limit their squirrel shooting to ground shots which I am sure is what you meant. Also I have seen coyotes several times while hunting small game and that would be a great target.


----------

